# Baby tortoise twitching



## Rocco (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi my 6months old tortoise Is twitching every few seconds his head and fore arms  is this normal? Someone told me its the way they breath but I'm not too sure cause he is doing that a lot every few seconds. Anyone know why he's doing that and what that means???


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 22, 2011)

Is it sorta like his legs and head go out a bit further out from the shell and then back in? Not a big movement, but noticeable if your looking at him up close. I am thinking you are talking about just the normal breathing movement you sometime see. Otherwise, he is active, eating, no bubbles and so on?


----------



## Rocco (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes that's what I mean the movement going out and then in. He is not active but he does eat. He doesn't move a lot just sitting under the basking lamp or when I give him food he eats it. Otherwise he's not really active and stays on the same side of the housing.


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 22, 2011)

I had this same worry when I got Cooper, but as the good people on here told me, it is normal. I hope all else is well with your tort! Have a good day!


----------



## bellyboo (Dec 22, 2011)

I just got a new little tort and so did a friend of mine. Both of us noticed that our little guys twitch as well. We kind of had a laugh because mine's name is Hiccup and it looks like he has just that...the hiccups! Enjoy your little guy!


----------



## Rocco (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks  now I don't have to worry hehe..


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Dec 28, 2011)

lol i have the same problem, and now i feel sooo much more comfortable knowing why he does that lol it was scaring me at first, i love my little Ted so much and i didnt want anything to happen to him ya know? 

sooo thanks!! haha


----------

